# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  всё!!!

## Аринка

Здравствуйте. Пишу... Сама особо не понимаю, зачем, но... Мешает что-то опять то всё заканчивать. А что, если опять спасут? А что, если я не успею? Опять начнуться издевательства... С новой силой... Не могу больше. Захотелось хоть с кем-то поговорить. Вот и брожу по просторам интернета. В жизни-то помощи нет... И не будет...

----------


## Ben

> Здравствуйте. Пишу... Сама особо не понимаю, зачем, но... Мешает что-то опять то всё заканчивать. А что, если опять спасут? А что, если я не успею? Опять начнуться издевательства... С новой силой... Не могу больше. Захотелось хоть с кем-то поговорить. Вот и брожу по просторам интернета. В жизни-то помощи нет... И не будет...


 Слияние с Творцом может облегчить страдания...

----------


## Аринка

> Слияние с Творцом может облегчить страдания...


 Слочно поверить, что вообще что-то может помочь. Больно... Слишком больно.

----------


## Ben

если хочешь то боль можно убрать прямо сейчас если постараешься войти в светлый поток как я объясню...

----------


## Аринка

Можно попробовать. Хотя и врятли она уйдёт.

----------


## Ben

попробуй... хуже не будет... представь вокруг себя свет... пиши что чувствуешь, или не чувствуешь...

----------


## Аринка

Ничего

----------


## Ben

представить смогла хоть что-то?

----------


## Ben

представь себя тогда сначала...

----------


## Викторыч

> А что, если я не успею? Опять начнуться издевательства...


 А что можно не успеть?

----------


## Аринка

> представь себя тогда сначала...


 И что с этим светом делать теперь?)

----------


## Ben

это свет Творца... впускай в себя....

----------


## Аринка

> А что можно не успеть?


 Умереть

----------


## Аринка

> это свет Творца... впускай в себя....


 Потом?

----------


## Викторыч

> Умереть


 Торопишься?



> Потом?


 Потом у него облако предполагается.

----------


## Ben

> Умереть


 не беспокойся... как впустишь свет, старое умрет, новое родится...

----------


## Ben

> Потом?


 Опиши что чувствуешь в двух словах...

----------


## Аринка

> Торопишься?


 ДА!!!

----------


## Аринка

> Опиши что чувствуешь в двух словах...


 Надежду.

----------


## Викторыч

> ДА!!!


 А ты что посредством форума умирать собралась? )))

----------


## Ben

> Надежду.


 Заполняйся ей сколько можешь... пиши как идет...

----------


## Аринка

> А ты что посредством форума умирать собралась? )))


 Нет.

----------


## Викторыч

> Нет.


 Так чего у тебя такого нелицеприятного что на такой форум пришлось региться?

----------


## Аринка

> Заполняйся ей сколько можешь... пиши как идет...


 Не идёт.

----------


## Аринка

> Так чего у тебя такого нелицеприятного что на такой форум пришлось региться?


 А на до мной просто самые близкие люди издеваются. И так, как не должны просто по элементарным нормам.

----------


## Ben

> Не идёт.


 представь светлую ситуацию из своей жизни, себя в ней и вокруг свет...

----------


## Викторыч

> А на до мной просто самые близкие люди издеваются. И так, как не должны просто по элементарным нормам.


 Чего хоть происходит если не секрет?

----------


## Аринка

> представь светлую ситуацию из своей жизни, себя в ней и вокруг свет...


 Представила.. Аж приятно стало... Впервые за последнее время.

----------


## Ben

> Представила.. Аж приятно стало... Впервые за последнее время.


 Будь там и заполняйся там светом.... опиши что-то что чувствуешь

----------


## Викторыч

Да Бен, многое тебе конечно не понять ....

----------


## Аринка

> Будь там и заполняйся там светом.... опиши что-то что чувствуешь


 плакать хочется...

----------


## Ben

это нормально... не сдерживай...

----------


## Аринка

Я и не стараюсь. Хотя это и не приведёт ни к чему хорошему.

----------


## Ben

ты заполнилась светом хоть немного?

----------


## Аринка

Не много.

----------


## Ben

Хочешь побольше заполнится?

----------


## Аринка

Никаких изменений.(

----------


## Ben

ты должна сама управлять мыслью и направлять свет в себя... он сам не пойдет без твоего желания и команды...

----------


## Викторыч

Вот представь Бен, заболел у тебя зуб. Приходишь его удалять. А тебя хирург сразу бац в кресло и без заморозки прямо сразу и рванёт. Вот так и ты общаешься.

----------


## Аринка

да ладно. Зря я, наверное, вообще про это тему завела.

----------


## Ben

> да ладно. Зря я, наверное, вообще про это тему завела.


 да нормально все... ты уже много сделала... ты хочешь дальше пойти чтобы исправить свою ситуацию?

----------


## Аринка

Ситуацию я свою так всё равно не исправлю... К сожалению.

----------


## Ben

исправишь... попробуй сделать что я тебе предлагаю.. хуже не будет...

----------


## Викторыч

> да ладно. Зря я, наверное, вообще про это тему завела.


 А что ты завела, тему создала и общаешься, как все здесь.

----------


## Аринка

Как это исправит других людей?

----------


## Ben

ты сама увидишь... свет Творца исправляет людей...

----------


## Викторыч

> Как это исправит других людей?


 Понимаешь, вирт иногда заглушает и отвлекает от реальности.

----------


## Аринка

> А что ты завела, тему создала и общаешься, как все здесь.


 Да хватит мне говорить об этом. Надо просто делать.. Молча.. и всё. Всё равно не изменю своими силами ничего.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Как это исправит других людей?


  А вот это хороший вопрос. Вы думаете что нужно исправить других людей, а это не так просто если возможно, пока человек сам не захочет меняться, он не изменится. Это справедливо и к вам, если изменить ваш взгляд на окружающее, изменить своё отношение к людям, поступкам, к тому злу что они творят, ваша жизнь изменится.

----------


## Ben

> Всё равно не изменю своими силами ничего.


 изменишь... все кто делал меняли... верить не надо, лишь не отрицай всё слепо... это несет страдание...

----------


## Аринка

> А вот это хороший вопрос. Вы думаете что нужно исправить других людей, а это не так просто если возможно, пока человек сам не захочет меняться, он не изменится. Это справедливо и к вам, если изменить ваш взгляд на окружающее, изменить своё отношение к людям, поступкам, к тому злу что они творят, ваша жизнь изменится.


 Да ничего уже не изменится. Да и я уже н поменяюсь...

----------


## Ben

> Да ничего уже не изменится. Да и я уже н поменяюсь...


 все это вполне возможно... и это не сложно совсем, если делать правильно...

----------


## Аринка

> изменишь... все кто делал меняли... верить не надо, лишь не отрицай всё слепо... это несет страдание...


 Хуже уже не будет... не может бвть

----------


## Викторыч

> Да ничего уже не изменится. Да и я уже н поменяюсь...


 Время всегда своё берёт.

----------


## Ben

> Хуже уже не будет... не может бвть


 Ну ты подумай спокойно хочешь ли ты измениться сама и изменить других... как, я уже тебе сказал примерно...
если нет, то тебя спасет только чудо... и то наврядли... чудес же не бывает

----------


## Аринка

> Время всегда своё берёт.


 Абсолютно согласна. Только когда действия не прекращаются, то это конец.

----------


## Викторыч

> Абсолютно согласна. Только когда действия не прекращаются, то это конец.


 А свалить то куда нет вариантов?

----------


## Аринка

> А свалить то куда нет вариантов?


 Нет. Хотя есть... Только вернуться, если что, не будет возможности.

----------


## Викторыч

> Нет. Хотя есть... Только вернуться, если что, не будет возможности.


 Как это не будет?

----------


## Аринка

> Как это не будет?


 Не знаю. Может у меня у первой это получится.

----------


## Викторыч

> Не знаю. Может у меня у первой это получится.


 У одной моей подружке было нечто подобное, так всегда с возвращениями всё нормально было. Так не твоя же вина в конце концов.

----------


## Аринка

> У одной моей подружке было нечто подобное, так всегда с возвращениями всё нормально было. Так не твоя же вина в конце концов.


 А она тоже поподала в больницу... Ей тоже каждый раз по нескоолько дней жизни отводили, у неё тожене было ни одного человека рядом????

----------


## Ben

> А она тоже поподала в больницу... Ей тоже каждый раз по нескоолько дней жизни отводили, у неё тожене было ни одного человека рядом????


 И не будет естественно... пока ты в темноте сама себя запираешь ты никому не нужна...

----------


## Аринка

> И не будет естественно... пока ты в темноте сама себя запираешь ты никому не нужна...


 Это Ваше мнение.

----------


## Викторыч

> А она тоже поподала в больницу... Ей тоже каждый раз по нескоолько дней жизни отводили, у неё тожене было ни одного человека рядом????


 Во всяком случае тоже мало не покажется. А в последний раз после смерти отца убили брата. И вот за круглым столом обсуждались невзгоды жизни.

----------


## Аринка

> Во всяком случае тоже мало не покажется. А в последний раз после смерти отца убили брата. И вот за круглым столом обсуждались невзгоды жизни.


 Я слабая просто...

----------


## Ben

> Это Ваше мнение.


 Оно не просто мое, а на реальных фактах основано... Ну а ваше какое?

----------


## Аринка

> Оно не просто мое, а на реальных фактах основано... Ну а ваше какое?


 Вы же даже не в курсе, в чём дело, а уже делаете выводы...

----------


## Ben

> Вы же даже не в курсе, в чём дело, а уже делаете выводы...


 Детали мелкие не существенны... два синяка было под глазом или три...
Ситуация у вас типичная и выход есть типичный...

----------


## Викторыч

> Я слабая просто...


 Знаешь, после прохождений кругов ада как правило становятся сильнее. Бывало что с грудной дочерью на ночь глядя ко мне приезжала.

----------


## Игорёк

> если хочешь то боль можно убрать прямо сейчас если постараешься войти в светлый поток как я объясню...


 Ёлки палки... Бен, не гробь фирум а!

----------


## ctosha

> Я слабая просто...


 Слабых людей не бывает, есть люди , которые не могу признать свои ошибки и дать себе в это отчет...
Просто мне кажется это эмоции...Время лечат...главное не успеть сделать роковых ошибок, которые ты потом уже не сможешь исправить...

----------


## Аринка

> Детали мелкие не существенны... два синяка было под глазом или три...
> Ситуация у вас типичная и выход есть типичный...


 Про синяки не поняла!

----------


## Ben

> Ёлки палки... Бен, не гробь фирум а!


 ты опоздал со своим советом, гуру... она уже немного попробовала свет...

----------


## ctosha

> Детали мелкие не существенны... два синяка было под глазом или три...
> Ситуация у вас типичная и выход есть типичный...


 Ben, но согласись , что все ситуации типичным набором фраз нельзя вылечить, мне кажется, что все равно нужен какой то определенный подход к человеку...А ты как с листочка читаешь фразы...

----------


## Аринка

> Слабых людей не бывает, есть люди , которые не могу признать свои ошибки и дать себе в это отчет...
> Просто мне кажется это эмоции...Время лечат...главное не успеть сделать роковых ошибок, которые ты потом уже не сможешь исправить...


 просто мне надоело всё, что происходит! я не могу больше.

----------


## Ben

> Про синяки не поняла!


 Ну вы же сами сказали что вас кто-то мучает как-то? Разве следов никаких от этого не остается никаких на теле? Ну синяк хотя бы хоть один...

----------


## Ben

> Ben, но согласись , что все ситуации типичным набором фраз нельзя вылечить, мне кажется, что все равно нужен какой то определенный подход к человеку...А ты как с листочка читаешь фразы...


 Дело не в фразах, а то что за ними стоит... Фразы могут быть одинаковы, а свет каждый раз разный для каждого человека идет... В общем, не нужно уж так плоско на мир смотреть, это гораздо более сложный и глубокий процесс, хотя для постороннего внешнего наблюдателя это и будет так казаться...

----------


## Аринка

> Ну вы же сами сказали что вас кто-то мучает как-то? Разве следов никаких от этого не остается никаких на теле? Ну синяк хотя бы хоть один...


 Знаете, я была бы рада, если бы этим обошлось!!! Я была бы счастлива!!!

----------


## Викторыч

> Ben, но согласись , что все ситуации типичным набором фраз нельзя вылечить, мне кажется, что все равно нужен какой то определенный подход к человеку...А ты как с листочка читаешь фразы...


 А Бену ему что, допусти его в операционную так он и при операции будет медперсонал террорезировать энергией.

----------


## Ben

> Знаете, я была бы рада, если бы этим обошлось!!! Я была бы счастлива!!!


 Может обойтись, если захочешь! Все реальное и рабочее. Но если ты не хочешь этого сама, то я тебя уговаривать не буду... мне это не надо...

----------


## Игорёк

> Вы же даже не в курсе, в чём дело, а уже делаете выводы...


 чтобы делать выводы надо знать ситуацию. ты не предоставляешь информацию, поэтому и комментариев корректных не увидишь.

----------


## ctosha

> просто мне надоело всё, что происходит! я не могу больше.


 Что случилось то? Может коллегиально чем -нить поможем? 
От светлой энергии то толк чувствуете?

----------


## Ben

> А Бену ему что, допусти его в операционную так он и при операции будет медперсонал террорезировать энергией.


 Викторыч, прекрати уж меня смешить своими клоунскими выходками!  Лучше открой отдельную тему про меня и не флуди тут!

----------


## ctosha

> чтобы делать выводы надо знать ситуацию. ты не предоставляешь информацию, поэтому и комментариев корректных не увидишь.


 Привет , Гуру :Smile:  Опередил с комментарием :Smile:  Опять бессоница будь она не ладнаЯ?

----------


## Игорёк

> Знаешь, после прохождений кругов ада как правило становятся сильнее. Бывало что с грудной дочерью на ночь глядя ко мне приезжала.


 нуууу. это просто героический поступок!!!!! памятник ей не установили еще ?

----------


## Аринка

> Что случилось то? Может коллегиально чем -нить поможем? 
> От светлой энергии то толк чувствуете?


 То, что делает мой отец так просто и кратко не расскажешь.

----------


## ctosha

> Викторыч, прекрати уж меня смешить своими клоунским выходками!  Лучше открой отдельную тему про меня и не флуди тут!


 Дельная мысль :Smile:  ещё можно ваши демагогии из всех тем собрать для полной картины :Smile: 

Я не подвергаю сомнению светлую энергию просто не знаю как к ней относиться если чесно, только пробую этот метод экспериментально, инета два дня не было продолжить опыты не было возможности, а так вдруг правда это панацея от всех болячек... :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Привет , Гуру Опередил с комментарием Опять бессоница будь она не ладнаЯ?


 так я работаю. у меня всю неделю бессонные ночи будут) Поэтому ничего не остается как делиться даром своей мудростью тут... привет )

----------


## ctosha

> То, что делает мой отец так просто и кратко не расскажешь.


 Так уже хоть что-то, насилие? не разрешает какие то действия и желания или ещё что похлеще?
А сколько тебе лет , если не секрет?

----------


## Викторыч

> Дельная мысль ещё можно ваши демагогии из всех тем собрать для полной картины


 У него есть уже тема. Посмотри там на досуге.

----------


## ctosha

> так я работаю. у меня всю неделю бессонные ночи будут) Поэтому ничего не остается как делиться даром своей мудростью тут... привет )


 Бескорыстность холошее качество, работяжка :Smile:  Хоть кто-то может работать, а не забивать себе голову ерундой о никчемности существования и мыслях о СУ!!! Ну вот я теперь точно не смогу уснуть, буду завидовать...!!!!!

----------


## Аринка

> Так уже хоть что-то, насилие? не разрешает какие то действия и желания или ещё что похлеще?
> А сколько тебе лет , если не секрет?


 Бывает и похлеще. Мне 16.

----------


## Ben

> инета два дня не было продолжить


 нет инету нету свету. )))



> опыты не было возможности, а так вдруг правда это панацея от всех болячек...


 разумеется шо панацея, не панацею не предлагаю!

----------


## ctosha

> У него есть уже тема. Посмотри там на досуге.


 Инета два дня не было , упустила нить событий  :Smile:  А в двух словах там все тоже или какие то новые примочки? :Smile: Дальше облака и кокона есть что?

----------


## Ben

> То, что делает мой отец так просто и кратко не расскажешь.


 да понятно все тут без объяснений деталей...
выход позитивный тут один только есть... как ни крути... остальные будут болезненные...

----------


## ctosha

> нет инету нету свету. )))
> 
> разумеется шо панацея, не панацею не предлагаю!


 А патент и лицензии есть? Фото, видео, отзывы людей исцелившихся светлой энергией...?ФАКТЫ в студию... :Smile: 
Сори за флуд в теме!!!

----------


## Викторыч

> Инета два дня не было , упустила нить событий  А в двух словах там все тоже или какие то новые примочки?Дальше облака и кокона есть что?


 Да есть, какой то профессор там много чего писал.

----------


## ctosha

> Бывает и похлеще. Мне 16.


 А мама где? Она почему не вмешивается? и чем вызвана агрессия? 
Сейчас тебе надо успокоиться и не принимать скоропостижных решений...
В нашей стране огромное множество организаций , которые борются с насилием в семье. 
Ты кому нибудь из взрослых, родственников рассказывала о том, что происходит?

----------


## Ben

> А патент и лицензии есть? Фото, видео, отзывы людей исцелившихся светлой энергией...?ФАКТЫ в студию...
> Сори за флуд в теме!!!


 Ну а чего далеко ходить... она же сама тут отписалась когда каплю света ощутила... лучше и не придумаешь факта... про патент не понял, мне достаточно права на копирайт. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> Бывает и похлеще. Мне 16.


 Тебе всё равно надо думать куда сваливать Хотя бы временами, иначе не выдержать.

----------


## ctosha

> да понятно все тут без объяснений деталей...
> выход позитивный тут один только есть... как ни крути... остальные будут болезненные...


 Мне кажется, что светлой энергией можно восполнить психологическое состояние и направить на позитивное мышление, но извините сдачи дать и за себя постоять это не поможет, а издевательство терпеть это КАПЕЦ...Руки бы таким отцам повыдёргивала !!!А потом удивляемся почему у нас молодёжь озлобленная и никому не верит...

----------


## Игорёк

> Бескорыстность холошее качество, работяжка Хоть кто-то может работать, а не забивать себе голову ерундой о никчемности существования и мыслях о СУ!!! Ну вот я теперь точно не смогу уснуть, буду завидовать...!!!!!


 ой, да ну.. работа ужасная. Задерживаюсь по утрам часа на полтора-два, потому что неохото делать. всеравно некуда идти... да и кстати инета дома у меня тоже нет 2 дня, сегодня будет третий (если не появится). Мобилой спасаюсь )

----------


## ctosha

> Тебе всё равно надо думать куда сваливать Хотя бы временами, иначе не выдержать.


 бабушки, дедушки, тёти, дяди,братья, сёстры...Мама в конце концоф где есть???

----------


## Ben

> Инета два дня не было , упустила нить событий  А в двух словах там все тоже или какие то новые примочки?Дальше облака и кокона есть что?


 Профессоров всяких левых не слушай, они зациклены обычно на своем...
Облака не было щас... сразу был свет Творца... а до кокона не дошли...

----------


## Игорёк

> Бывает и похлеще. Мне 16.


 можно поступить в другой город в институт, или если способностей нет - в среднеспециальное заведение, с проживанием. будешь жить в общаге, а за это врмя твоя папашка может и сопьется, или закодируется...

----------


## ctosha

> ой, да ну.. работа ужасная. Задерживаюсь по утрам часа на полтора-два, потому что неохото делать. всеравно некуда идти... да и кстати инета дома у меня тоже нет 2 дня, сегодня будет третий (если не появится). Мобилой спасаюсь )


 Это батечка зависимость называется :Smile: Меня тоже ломало, зато много интересных фильмов посмотрела и добралась до родителей, так что я на позитифе :Smile:  Могу наверно тоже пару потоков светлой энергии в кого-нить метнуть? Никому не надо, а то я пожалуйста?

----------


## Ben

> Мне кажется, что светлой энергией можно восполнить психологическое состояние и направить на позитивное мышление, но извините сдачи дать и за себя постоять это не поможет, а издевательство терпеть это КАПЕЦ...


 Ясень пень что поможет, свет поднимает боевой дух и мораль... ну и вообще ситуацию решает в корне с другой стороны... просто у отца её депрессия, а дочь наплевала на него... света ему и любви ему не шлет...
ну он соотвественно и ведет себя так, выхода у него нет... 
а если она сделает что её родному отцу нужно, то все наладится сразу... тут без вариантов просто - таковы законы природы...

----------


## ctosha

> Профессоров всяких левых не слушай, они зациклены обычно на своем...
> Облака не было щас... сразу был свет Творца... а до кокона не дошли...


 Ну все я пошла точно читать, что за таинственный профессор и за что вы там без меня подраздули... :Smile: ))Эх интересная ночка выдалась однако господа, может я на пути к излечению? :Smile:

----------


## Аринка

> Ясень пень что поможет, свет поднимает боевой дух и мораль... ну и вообще ситуацию решает в корне с другой стороны... просто у отца её депрессия, а дочь наплевала на него... света ему и любви ему не шлет...
> ну он соотвественно и ведет себя так, выхода у него нет... 
> а если она сделает что её родному отцу нужно, то все наладится сразу... тут без вариантов просто - таковы законы природы...


 Да идите Вы! Надоело это читать.

----------


## Ben

> Эх интересная ночка выдалась однако господа, может я на пути к излечению?


 может... если мозгой будешь грести в правильном направлении. )))

----------


## ctosha

> Ясень пень что поможет, свет поднимает боевой дух и мораль... ну и вообще ситуацию решает в корне с другой стороны... просто у отца её депрессия, а дочь наплевала на него... света ему и любви ему не шлет...
> ну он соотвественно и ведет себя так, выхода у него нет... 
> а если она сделает что её родному отцу нужно, то все наладится сразу... тут без вариантов просто - таковы законы природы...


 Она то причем , что он СКОТИНА и руку на неё поднимает?Это его депрессия или белая горячка не понимаю таких родителей, которые за счет своих несовершеннолетних детей пытаются решить какие то свои психологические проблемы...расстрелять -мой вердикт!!!!
Вот это фраза про то , что она сделает что её отцу нужно, у меня родила в голове нехороши еобразы какие -то , как -то двусмысленно звучит однако...

----------


## Ben

> Да идите Вы! Надоело это читать.


 Ну правда всегда глаза колет... Истину никому не приятно признавать....
Да это не только вам... Тут у многих такая же типичная ситуация...

----------


## Игорёк

> Это батечка зависимость называетсяМеня тоже ломало, зато много интересных фильмов посмотрела и добралась до родителей, так что я на позитифе Могу наверно тоже пару потоков светлой энергии в кого-нить метнуть? Никому не надо, а то я пожалуйста?


 ну не то чтобы зависимость.. просто так в инете от хорошей жизни не сидят. надо искать в себе силы и менять жизнь, тогда и зависимости перестанут быть актуальными. вчера только рассказывал знакомой как я жил 3 года назад. Сидеть небыло ни времени ни желания. 
 закругляемся с флудом, друзья!

----------


## Аринка

> Ну правда всегда глаза колет... Истину никому не приятно признавать....
> Да это не только вам... Тут у многих такая же типичная ситуация...


 Знаете что! Вы прро меня ни черта не знаете!!! И сидите сами со своим светом!!!!

----------


## Аринка

> Она то причем , что он СКОТИНА и руку на неё поднимает?Это его депрессия или белая горячка не понимаю таких родителей, которые за счет своих несовершеннолетних детей пытаются решить какие то свои психологические проблемы...расстрелять -мой вердикт!!!!
> Вот это фраза про то , что она сделает что её отцу нужно, у меня родила в голове нехороши еобразы какие -то , как -то двусмысленно звучит однако...


 Загляните в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Игорёк

Аринка, лучше расскажи всё как есть. никто не укусит.

----------


## Ben

> Она то причем , что он СКОТИНА и руку на неё поднимает?Это его депрессия или белая горячка не понимаю таких родителей, которые за счет своих несовершеннолетних детей пытаются решить какие то свои психологические проблемы...расстрелять -мой вердикт!!!!


 Не бывает депрессии у кого-то в семье просто так... Это значит что у всех светлая энергия на нуле...
Ну а дети как раз более продвинуты в этом чем родители, им не стоит ничего свет в свою семью принести и раздать и все наладится сразу... ну а если она отлынивает и упрямится в своей темноте, то тут выбыра нет большого...




> Вот это фраза про то , что она сделает что её отцу нужно, у меня родила в голове нехороши еобразы какие -то , как -то двусмысленно звучит однако...


 читай выше...

----------


## Ben

> Знаете что! Вы прро меня ни черта не знаете!!!


 Ну и чем у вас ситуация отличается от милионов подобных?
Не могли бы расшифроваться для людей хоть каплю, а то непонятно о чем вы ведете речь! Я например не телепат и чужая душа потемки!

----------


## Аринка

> Ну и чем у вас ситуация отличается от милионов подобных?
> Не могли бы расшифроваться для людей хоть каплю, а то непонятно о чем вы ведете речь! Я например не телепат и чужая душа потемки!


 Знаете... Нет не малейшего желания писать обо всём тут. Я уж в праве решаить кому рассказывать что-то, кому нет.

----------


## Ben

> Знаете... Нет не малейшего желания писать обо всём тут. Я уж в праве решаить кому рассказывать что-то, кому нет.


 Ну дык я и не спрашиваю... Да и не вижу ничего особенного от милионов других подобных ситуаций... так что не надо убеждать меня что вы гораздо лучше других кто попал в такое же...

----------


## Аринка

> Ну дык я и не спрашиваю... Да и не вижу ничего особенного от милионов других подобных ситуаций... так что не надо убеждать меня что вы гораздо лучше других кто попал в такое же...


 Я Вас не собираюсь ни в чем убеждать.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я например не телепат и чужая душа потемки!


 Надо усердно учиться, энергия сделает ВСЁ

----------


## Ben

> Я Вас не собираюсь ни в чем убеждать.


 Спасибо. Думаю я свой вариант выхода изложил и даже объяснил почему он единственный, который может помочь... ну а если вы не верите в это и слепо отрицаете, а верите что вам поможет что-то другое, то тут уж как говориться каждому по вере его воздасться... Желаю вам всего наилучшего!

----------


## Ben

> Надо усердно учиться, энергия сделает ВСЁ


 Спасибо гуру за ценное поучение.

----------


## Аринка

> Спасибо. Думаю я свой вариант выхода изложил и даже объяснил почему он единственный, который может помочь... ну а если вы не верите в это и слепо отрицаете, а верите что вам поможет что-то другое, то тут уж как говориться каждому по вере его воздасться... Желаю вам всего наилучшего!


 Спасибо.

----------


## Викторыч

> Спасибо гуру за ценное поучение.


 ))) Никудышный из тебя ученик.

----------


## Ben

> ))) Никудышный из тебя ученик.


 нет плохих учеников, есть плохие учителя. (с)

----------


## Викторыч

> нет плохих учеников, есть плохие учителя. (с)


 У тебя там профессор в твоей теме. Есть у кого поучиться.

----------


## Ben

> У тебя там профессор в твоей теме. Есть у кого поучиться.


 с чего ты взял что он профессор?

----------


## Pandora

Б....ть! Прекратите этот стёб,девочка в отчаянном положении,а вы хрень какую-то несёте! :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> это свет Творца... впускай в себя....


 Это лишь воображение. Самообман. Проекции...

----------


## Ben

> Бен. Рассказывай людям в личке про светлые не свеллые энергии. В темах это на*уй никому не нужно.


 ты это от себя заявляешь или от имени еще кого-то?

----------


## Ben

> Это лишь воображение. Самообман. Проекции...


 Вы уверены что понимаете как работает мысль и что это такое прежде чем делать такие заявления?

----------


## Unity

> Ну ты подумай спокойно хочешь ли ты измениться сама и изменить других... как, я уже тебе сказал примерно...
> если нет, то тебя спасет только чудо... и то наврядли... чудес же не бывает


 Сколько можно?! Жизнь целиком и полностью соткана из сплошных Чудес!..
Рассветы и закаты; радуга, водопады, горы, океан; леса, цветы, флора и фауна; птичье крыло и крыло мотылька; человеческий глаз и сердце... 
Каким же СЛЕПЫМ нужно быть, чтобы как зомби, повторять лишь это – в каждой новой теме???
Нас окружают Чудеса – и каждый из нас – сам по себе Чудо – общество в целом – Чудо из Чудес!..
Но нет же, приходит мудрый «…Гуру Света» и объясняет (если ПРАВИЛЬНО ВЕРИТЬ, то вскоре поймёшь, что) чудес не бывает... 
Вы что, хотите смерти этим людям?! 
Представь облако и свет – и все проблемы мигом «рассосутся» сами – если только ПРАВИЛЬНО ВСЁ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯТЬ и ТОЧНО СЛЕДОВАТЬ УКАЗАНИЯМ ПРОСВЕТЛЁННОГО СВОЕГО «Мастера»... 
Полный Абзац...

----------


## Ben

> Сколько можно?! Жизнь целиком и полностью соткана из сплошных Чудес!..
> Рассветы и закаты; радуга, водопады, горы, океан; леса, цветы, флора и фауна; птичье крыло и крыло мотылька; человеческий глаз и сердце...


 Ну да, раньше у диких племен и затмения объяснялись чудесами... 
Под "чудесами" я имею совсем другое, и вполне понятно объяснил...

----------


## Unity

> Детали мелкие не существенны... два синяка было под глазом или три...
> Ситуация у вас типичная и выход есть типичный...


 Один рецепт для всех! Сразу и от всех болезней – тела & души! Представляйте Облако и Свет. Правильно представляйте, слышите?! Внимательно слушайте Учителя, верьте Ему на слово, отключите разум, отложите в сторону мозг, войдите в транс и слушайте только Его мудрый и надёжный голос, что указывает дорогу к Свету. Панацею создал Он, основанную на фантазиях и воображении, жалком эскапизме, уходом от проблем в придуманный мир, в коем светло и тепло – и боги порхают рядом, одаривая нас счастьем и теплом. Ах да, и бесконечной энергией, черпаемой из незримых вечных двигателей...

----------


## Unity

> ты опоздал со своим советом, гуру... она уже немного попробовала свет...


 И почти попалась в Ваши сети!.. 
Уже не смешно.

----------


## Ben

> Панацею создал Он, основанную на фантазиях и воображении, жалком эскапизме, уходом от проблем в придуманный мир, в коем светло и тепло – и боги порхают рядом, одаривая нас счастьем и теплом. Ах да, и бесконечной энергией, черпаемой из незримых вечных двигателей...


 Unity, прекрати меня смешить своими клоунскими выходками! 
Не закапывай свой талант в землю, в цирке ты будешь бесподобен!

----------


## Ben

> И почти попалась в Ваши сети!.. 
> Уже не смешно.


 Смотря что считать сетью... свет это тоже вид сети, как и темнота и зло, которому вы служите и так боитесь чтоб из ваших лап кто-то ускользнул на свободу к свету!

----------


## Unity

> Ясень пень что поможет, свет поднимает боевой дух и мораль... ну и вообще ситуацию решает в корне с другой стороны... просто у отца её депрессия, а дочь наплевала на него... света ему и любви ему не шлет...
> ну он соотвественно и ведет себя так, выхода у него нет... 
> а если она сделает что её родному отцу нужно, то все наладится сразу... тут без вариантов просто - таковы законы природы...


 А если чьему-то отцу вдруг педофилией заняться в голову придёт, инцестом? 
Дать – и всё наладится, засияет солнышко, защебечут птички – и все осоловеют от «…Света Творца»©... 
Знаешь, таким, как Вы, в реале хочется что-нибудь сломать – чтобы не лгали другим – и чтобы у лжи этой не было последствий в виде чьей-то смерти...

----------


## Ben

> А если чьему-то отцу вдруг педофилией заняться в голову придёт, инцестом?


 Вижу у тебя большие проблемы с пониманием текста.

----------


## Аринка

> а если она сделает что её родному отцу нужно, то все наладится сразу... тут без вариантов просто - таковы законы природы...


 А Вы вообще знаете, что ему надо, блин?! Чтоб предлагать мне это выполнять!

----------


## Ben

> А Вы вообще знаете, что ему надо, блин?! Чтоб предлагать мне это выполнять!


 Аринка, я ваше горе и страдания понимаю и действия родителя осуждаю... чтоб у вас не было сомнений..
но нельзя же на ситуацию смотреть только с позиции вульгарно-атеистической, которая еще и антинаучна... у человека еще и душа имеется как известно... ну а душе свет нужен хоть немного, иначе она звереть начинает и на людей бросаться...
вот об этом речь... понятно что про наличие души у человека вам в школе ничего не рассказали и понятно почему...

----------


## Аринка

> он хочет продать тебя на органы дабы бухать с друзьями? насиловать до потери пульса? сжечь на костре как ведьму?


 Мммм.. Ну ок! Ладно. Я Сюда больше тогда просто не полезу!!

----------


## Аринка

> Аринка, я ваше горе и страдания понимаю и действия родителя осуждаю... чтоб у вас не было сомнений..
> но нельзя же на ситуацию смотреть только с позиции вульгарно-атеистической, которая еще и антинаучна... у человека еще и душа имеется как известно... ну а душе свет нужен хоть немного, иначе она звереть начинает и на людей бросаться...
> вот об этом речь... понятно что про наличие души у человека вам в школе ничего не рассказали и понятно почему...


 Я не атеистка.

----------


## Ben

> Мммм.. Ну ок! Ладно. Я Сюда больше тогда просто не полезу!!


 не обращай внимание, тут же суицидники... бери только что полезно тебе...

----------


## Аринка

> не обращай внимание, тут же суицидники... бери только что полезно тебе...


 Это не повод так выражаться!

----------


## Ben

> Я не атеистка.


 а почему ты тогда не хочешь чуть поделится светом со своим отцом? ведь только это его душу излечит...

----------


## Ben

> Это не повод так выражаться!


 пожалуйся модераторам, если тебя обижают... я тоже считаю что хамства и сокорблений не должно быть..

----------


## Аринка

> а почему ты тогда не хочешь чуть поделится светом со своим отцом? ведь только это его душу излечит...


 Что Вы на этом свете зациклелись...

----------


## Аринка

> пожалуйся модераторам, если тебя обижают... я тоже считаю что хамства и сокорблений не должно быть..


 Да ладно... Я потерплю пока.

----------


## Аринка

> Тут не сидят интернет экстрасенсы, и ясное дело что они нихрена не знают что с тобой поскольку ты говорить об этом не желаешь, хочешь поныть да ради бога ной тебя поддержат что жизнь твоя гавно и что те не надо отчаиваться, если ищещь решение то выкладывай конкретную причину подумаем посоветуем, совет не деньги можно и дать


 Ваши советы мне точно ни к чему... И некоторые знаю, что случилось, поэтому не надо тут понтоваться и строить из себя супер-психолога!

----------


## Ben

> Что Вы на этом свете зациклелись...


 ну вы когда голодны к еде наверно бежите?
а если вас не кормить то что с вами станет? не озвереете немного?
так и душа, а свет это еда для неё...

----------


## Аринка

Хотя Вы правы. Не надо тут ныть.

----------


## Аринка

> Причем тут мои советы? я вообще не психолог, просто смотря на 16 страниц НИЧЕГО не могу понять накой вы сюда пришли? проблему так и не озучили...


 Именно из-за таких как Вы!

----------


## Аринка

> А Вы так хорошо меня знаете что бы судить обо мне?


 Извините!!! Тут же все только обо мне рассуждать могут!

----------


## Ben

> Извините!!! Тут же все только обо мне рассуждать могут!


 Аринка, не принимай все так близко к сердцу... смотри на вещи более филосовски и тогда они тебя не будут так раздражать...

----------


## Аринка

> Не обязательно, можете обо мне порассуждать.


 ОСТАВЬТЕ МЕНЯ В ПОКОЕ!

----------


## Ben

> Не стоит истерить, ты пробуждаешь во мне темную сторону дабы угнетать тебя


 кстати, да, такое вполне возможно... выплеск энергии провоцирует на зло...

----------


## Аринка

> Не стоит истерить, ты пробуждаешь во мне темную сторону дабы угнетать тебя


 Да на здоровье!!! Вперёд!!!

----------


## Игорёк

Аринка, перестань ты их кормить, если не нравятся. просто игнорируй.

----------


## Аринка

> Спасибо, здоровье хорошая штука, ну так если вы сюда не ныть пришли, то для чего же?


 Какое Вам дело!

----------


## Аринка

> Потешить самолюбие, ну и посоветовать мб если на мой взгляд совет будет актуален...


 Теште своё самолюбие в другом месте!!! Я хочу тут общаться с нормальными людьми, а не хамами.

----------


## Ben

Аринка, в общем надеюсь ты идею мою поняла и почему она обязательно приведет к добру и тебе и семье... 
иначе просто быть не может по законам природы... к тому же если ты не отрицаешь свет и душу, то не понимаю в чем тогда у тебя дилемма...

----------


## Traumerei

> Не могли бы вы мне хаму пояснить знание слово "Хам" а то я невкурсе как то...


 Хам-это сын Ноя...изначально

----------


## Аринка

> Пойду ка я психбольницу схожу... там же полюбе нормальные люди сидят 
> Не могли бы вы мне хаму пояснить знание слово "Хам" а то я невкурсе как то...


 Идите. Туда Вам и дорога.

----------


## ctosha

> Мир полон загадок... сына Ноя отправили в дурдом... эпикфейл


 Хорош над ребёнком глумиться, может у человека серьёзные душевные проблемы и это крик о помощи , а Вам лишь бы постебаться...Нехорошо товарищи!!!Стыдно должно быть!!!

----------


## Аринка

Чтоб Вы ещё на до мной поиздевались!?

----------


## Yrok25

ну а вот у меня возникло  желание оторвать ему инергитические чакры и бить клавиатурой по физической оболочке ..

админ тут кстати еще живой ?

----------


## Аринка

> Ты слишком зависишь от мнения других.
> Вот я 21 летний здоровый парень сижу без работы на шее матери у которйо з\п 6к думаешь меня волнует осудят ли меня люди? да похер мне что мне скажут, даже когда отец приходит говорит "ну нельзя же так", я хожу в старых джинсах которым лет по 5 уже и заплат на них по 2-3 и что думаешь мне не срать на насмешки? мне похер что у меня комп доисторический который я лет 8 назад купил, мне пофиг мне знакомые и друзья не звонят и не пишут, думаешь я жалок? но это лишь твое мнение или кого то другого поэтому издевка сама по сути является сущей херней, а если ты на издевательства как то реагируешь то что? это тебя сделает несчастливой или сомнет твои планы?


 уйдите пожалуйста. блин. вот я бы поменялась с Вами местами!

----------


## Аринка

> ну а вот у меня возникло  желание оторвать ему инергитические чакры и бить клавиатурой по физической оболочке ..


 Это Вы про кого?

----------


## Аринка

> Я не о том у кого лучше у кого хуже, а том что Вы боитесь озвучить...


 А я что, обязана что ли?!

----------


## Аринка

> Если хочешь решить проблему то да


 Вот я и рассказывала... а кому, то моё дело!

----------


## Yrok25

> Это Вы про кого?


 про инергитического засирателя тем

----------


## Аринка

> Тоже хочу прочесть историю страдающей девушки


 Обойдётесь

----------


## Аринка

> И почему девушки всегда обламывают парней?


 .парней никогда! А каких-то непонятных пацанов да

----------


## Аринка

> глупый отмаз...


 Свали!!!

----------


## Аринка

> это просба, совет или угроза?


 Это всё вместе!!!

----------


## Аринка

> А что будет если я не свалю?


 Хорошо. могу я больше не писать. Только тогда Вы будите в ответе за то, что со мной не смогут выйти со мной на связь те, кому не плевать в отличие от некоторых. Вы добиваетесь того, чтоб я ушла отсюда?

----------


## Аринка

> Я?! разве не Вы? если Вы уйдете? не стоит искать причины и винить других... как там? в чужем глазу соринку видим в своем не видим и бревна?
> Я вроде сказал уже чего хочу... историю


 Ничего Вы не узнаете! И оставьте меня в покое!!!

----------


## Аринка

> Ни за что! я приду к тебе во сне и буду терзать твой разум! бугагагага


 Мне уйти, блин!

----------


## Аринка

> Не сможешь, теперь ты мой пленник!
> Даже если уйдешь я останусь победителем =)


 идиот

----------


## Аринка

> Да что ты обо мне знаешь!!!


 
Достаточно

----------


## Аринка

> Ух ты! откуда же?! экстрасенсорика открылась?


 Да

----------


## Аринка

> мб тогда тебе и тут находится не надо раз все знаешь?


 Это Вам тут не надо находитться! Что я Вам сделала???

----------


## Аринка

> Вы ничего, но в школе была одна девочка и звали её думаю догадываетесь как... и все 9 лет она открыто выражала комне отвращение поэтому предположу что к этому имени у меня негативные эмоции


 А я что должна за неё отвечать?

----------


## Аринка

*ЗАТКНИТЕ ЕГО КТО-НИБУДЬ!!!*

----------


## Snape

22 страницы за 15 часов от создания топика - и конечно же, все тот же эзотерическо-религиозный флуд, в большинстве своем  :Smile:  Мне кажется, или это абсолютный рекорд, который нужно вознаградить медалью, впечатываемой банхаммером? То есть, в смысле, не автору медаль, а одной известной хитрой рыжей морде (ну, может, двоим).

----------


## Аринка

Поздравляю!

----------


## Аринка

Знаете, я не доставлю Вам такого удовольствия. Мне не привыкать, что все меня оскорбляют! Я продолжайте, но тут есть люди, которые мне пытаются помочь! И один такой человек не стоит сотни таких, как Вы, Belliar!

----------


## trypo

для 16 лет это замечание весьма достойно.
радуете.

----------


## Аринка

> для 16 лет это замечание весьма достойно.
> радуете.


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Аринка

Я не про форум говорила вообще-то.

----------


## Pandora

Паноптикум..........

----------


## Belliar

> Паноптикум..........


  где?

----------


## Аринка

> Паноптикум..........


 Это Вы про что?

----------


## Bronson

> Паноптикум..........


 Этот форум весь - паноптикум

----------


## Викторыч

Чего это Биллиар решил начать жизнь с чистого листа?

----------


## Аринка

Это модераторы так решили.

----------


## Аринка

как угодно, сообщения Вам не отправляются. слишком много.

----------


## EMPTY

А пользователя Belliar забанили что ли?

----------


## Аринка

Да.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Да.


   Часто вам встречаются похожие люди как Беллиар?

----------


## Аринка

> Часто вам встречаются похожие люди как Беллиар?


 Да, постоянно.

----------


## Romans

Сюда больше не пишите. Человек болен. С этим ничего не поделаешь. Она уже врёт не в первый раз.

----------


## Викторыч

А где ты с ней общался?

----------


## Romans

А я с ней постоянно общаюсь. Дома.

----------


## Викторыч

Ну дык выкладывай раз такое дело.

----------


## Аринка

мне не разрешают Вам пмсать. Он меня убьет. :'(

----------


## Викторыч

А теперь уж пусть Romans пишет, он же за всё про всё начал.

----------


## Romans

Я не знаю, что именно она Вам врала, но я к ней всегда хорошо относился и отношусь, а она в ответ только слухи про меня распускает.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я не знаю, что именно она Вам врала, но я к ней всегда хорошо относился и отношусь, а она в ответ только слухи про меня распускает.


 Как я понимаю ты её отец, каким то образом прочислил её форум и с другого компа зарегился и пишешь? Можно на Ты.

----------


## Romans

Именно так. Надо же контролировать человека. Но вы не волнуйтесь. Я ей не разрешу больше вам писать и отнимать время.

----------


## ИСА

А чего ты так боишься того, что она написать может? Пусть пишет. А врёт или нет - тут все отлично разберутся, не дураки ведь. И кто врёт...

----------


## Викторыч

> Именно так. Надо же контролировать человека. Но вы не волнуйтесь. Я ей не разрешу больше вам писать и отнимать время.


 Весьма интересная ситуация. Какие же тогда истинные причины привели Арину на суицид форум?

----------


## Romans

Я не боюсь. А писать она не будет

----------


## Romans

А, зачем она сюда пришла, это не ко мне вопрос.

----------


## ИСА

Боишься. И хочешь чтобы она молчала. На воре шапка горит?

----------


## Викторыч

> Я не боюсь. А писать она не будет


 Это как то вредит тебе?

----------


## Romans

Мы с Вами взрослые люди и Вы должны понимать, что то, о чём она говорит не возможно.

----------


## Romans

И мне это абсолютно не вредит. Просто эта клевета мне не приятна.

----------


## pauchoc

> Мы с Вами взрослые люди и Вы должны понимать, что то, о чём она говорит не возможно.


  почему невозможно? Разве не было таких случаев?

----------


## Romans

В нашей семье - нет!

----------


## Викторыч

> В нашей семье - нет!


 Ну что то ведь привело её сюда. Не просто же так.

----------


## Romans

Наверное. Только то, что она жить не хочет - это не моя вина.

----------


## Викторыч

> Наверное. Только то, что она жить не хочет - это не моя вина.


 Почему именно твоей некой виной мотивирует свою отрешённость?

----------


## pauchoc

Romans, т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что она сознательно наводит на Вас напраслину, чтобы после ее СУ Вас обвинили в доведении? Или ей просто необходимо внимание? Как Вы считаете?

----------


## ИСА

Все возможно, и это страшно на самом деле. Твои безапелляционные заявления ничем не подкреплены, не доказаны... Тут как бы получается твои слова против её слов. 
А может, вам обоим стоит вот тут (ну раз уж тут завязалась беседа) поговорить и как-то разобраться во всём.

----------


## Romans

Этого уж я не знаю

----------


## Romans

Да и не понимаю, зачем ей врать

----------


## ИСА

Почему же? Отец мог бы знать, или хоть догадываться.

----------


## ИСА

Но все же..запрещать писать - это ж не метод. Напишет куда-то ещё, или что-то непоправимое сделает, не надо.

----------


## Аринка

Он врет!!! Я вам бы не писала, если бы не нужно было!!! Он мння опять побьт за то, что я пишу, но это правда!!!!

----------


## Викторыч

> Он врет!!! Я вам бы не писала, если бы не нужно было!!! Он мння опять побьт за то, что я пишу, но это правда!!!!


 Что скажешь? Romans

----------


## Romans

Ничего нового. Врёт.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ничего нового. Врёт.


 Это кто ж так будет врать, специально на форуме? Ты же сам зарегился для чего то и общаешься с аудиторией. А тогда дискусия должна быть конструктивной.

----------


## pauchoc

Зачем ей это? И почему тебя это так беспокоит, если это ложь на анонимном форуме?

----------


## Romans

Меня это не беспокоит. А зачем, я вам не объясню.

----------


## Аринка

Я не вру!!!! Я не вру!!!! Не вру!!!! НЕ ВРУ!!!!!!!! ОН МЕНЯ ПОСТОЯННО БЬЕТ! И не только бьет! Он ненормальный.

----------


## ИСА

Нууу... если не врёт, то можно обратиться в соответствующие органы. Вообще-то. И побои снять и все, что не только.

----------


## Аринка

Аааа... ну ок.. ладно. Извините. Говорите с ним тогда!!!!!!!

----------


## Викторыч

> Меня это не беспокоит. А зачем, я вам не объясню.


 Romans! Какая преследуется цель твоего общения здесь? Что тебе это даст?

----------


## ИСА

Аринка, я серьёзно. Всегда можно как-то спастись, найти помощь.
Романс, вот пусть уж лучше она нам пишет...

----------


## Romans

Моя цель а) объяснить вам, что она лжет б) попросить, что бы вы ей не писали.

----------


## Викторыч

> а) объяснить вам, что она лжет


 Тогда такой вопрос: В чём смысл её лжи? Здесь на форуме.

----------


## Romans

Этого я не знаю!

----------


## ИСА

А что Вы знаете? Вы ведь на каждый вопрос относительно Аринки отвечаете - не знаю. как можно жить в одном доме и совсем ничего не знать про человека? Ну хоть предположение какие-то есть?

----------


## Викторыч

> Этого я не знаю!


 Из всего вытекает что ты терроризируешь свою дочь и Мы не можем с ней здесь не общаться. На вопросы ты внятных ответов не дал. Но пока это только какой то форум в качестве предупреждения. В соответствующих инстанциях вопросы будут задавать уже в более жёсткой форме.

----------


## Romans

Она Вам рассказывала, что есть справка от психиатра, в которой черным по белому написано что она больная, и это единственное, что хоть как-то могло бы объяснить её поведение.

----------


## Аринка

Я врала. Простите меня. Вы все правы.

----------


## Викторыч

> Она Вам рассказывала, что есть справка от психиатра, в которой черным по белому написано что она больная, и это единственное, что хоть как-то могло бы объяснить её поведение.


 Если имеется такая справка тогда какой диагноз в ней поставлен?

----------


## Аринка

На счет всего. Все идеальные! Здорого. Кому такие как я надо. Конечно..

----------


## Аринка

Ок. Спасибо. Ну да. Я же псих...

----------


## Аринка

Я думала, что мне хоть тут будет место...

----------


## Викторыч

> Я думала, что мне хоть тут будет место...


 Тебя что, выгоняет кто?

----------


## Аринка

Да

----------


## Викторыч

> Да


 Это кто это?

----------


## Аринка

Отец.

----------


## Викторыч

> Отец.


 Что то не похоже. Он не стал бы сам здесь писать. Если это он конечно.

----------


## Аринка

Что я Вам сделала? Или Вам как и Бэллиару мое имя не нравится?

----------


## Аринка

> ты себя ведешь странно


 Это Ваше мнение.

----------


## Викторыч

Такого наверное ещё здесь не было...

----------


## Аринка

Чего не было?

----------


## ИСА

Что-то он долго диагноз в справке читает. Хотя тут врядли кого справкой удивишь )))))))

----------


## Аринка

> Что-то он долго диагноз в справке читает. Хотя тут врядли кого справкой удивишь )))))))


 Меня вооьще психиатр не осматривал!!!  Он не в компе уже.

----------


## Викторыч

> Меня вооьще психиатр не осматривал!!!  Он не в компе уже.


 И как он попал на форум в твою тему?

----------


## Аринка

Он видел, что я писала много и плакала. Я вышла и забыла закрыть, а когда вернулась, он мне уже не дал компьютер.

----------


## Викторыч

> Он видел, что я писала много и плакала. Я вышла и забыла закрыть, а когда вернулась, он мне уже не дал компьютер.


 У него что, свой комп есть? Вы же оба в теме были и писали.

----------


## Аринка

> У него что, свой комп есть? Вы же оба в теме были и писали.


 Я сижу с мобильника

----------


## Melissa

Палату N6 распустили что ли... :Big Grin:

----------


## Аринка

Да

----------


## Traumerei

Theatre de Absurda...

----------


## Игорёк

оригинальный троллинг.

----------


## ИСА

Ну как бы в жизни все бывает... какие бывают и родители и дети - это тут никому в ярких краскаж описывать не надо, наверное. 
Кто из врёт, или не врет - мы не можем знать, можем лишь поверить  одному из них. Все же я склонна верить Аринке. Насмотрелась на выдающихся родителей в этой жизни, мда.... 
Но если все так и все так ужасно, то девочке все же стоит обратиться в правоохранительные органы. Мы тут можем выслушать, поспорить, написать многостраниц - но ничем реальным не поможем, увы. 
Я читала тему, но толи  не увидела, толи не написано - Аринка, вы с отцом вдвоём живёте, или нет? Мама у тебя есть? Родственники какие-то ещё?

----------


## Troumn

> Мы тут можем выслушать, поспорить, написать многостраниц - но ничем реальным не поможем


 Так сюда и приходят за психологической помощью.

----------


## ИСА

Да. Иногда это самое главное. Но мне кажется. девочке и ещё другая помощь нужна.

----------


## Troumn

> Но мне кажется. девочке и ещё другая помощь нужна.


 Дай дельный совет по теме, который ей поможет.

----------


## ИСА

Не знаю. Единственное что пока приходит в голову - я уже писала - идти куда-то, писать заявление, просить защиты. Лично я бы просто сбежала.

----------


## Аринка

> Аринка, вы с отцом вдвоём живёте, или нет? Мама у тебя есть? Родственники какие-то ещё?


 Нет. Мама тоже тут, но она мне не верит. А уйти мне даже сегодня некуда.

----------


## Melissa

Кто вообще дал совет несовершеннолетней ( вроде 16 если не ошибаюсь ) уйти из дома? Совсем что ли...

----------


## Аринка

> Кто вообще дал совет несовершеннолетней ( вроде 16 если не ошибаюсь ) уйти из дома? Совсем что ли...


 Да нет... Меня и так регулятро гонят... Да и вне дома легче чуть-чуть.

----------


## Melissa

> Да нет... Меня и так регулятро гонят... Да и вне дома легче чуть-чуть.


 А вне дома это где?

----------


## Аринка

> А вне дома это где?


 Это когда как.

----------


## Pandora

Пообщалась с девочкой.....впечатление двойственное. с одной стороны явно что-то не здоровое происходит. да и отец не смог внятно объясниться. но она почему-то упорно отказывается воспользоватся телефоном доверия......может настолько зашугана? не знаю....

----------


## Romans

Милости прошу в личные сообщения, Pandora

----------


## Melissa

> Это когда как.


 Дерьмово, когда у подростка нет дома или он сам не считает свой дом домом... Другие родственники где?

----------


## Аринка

> Дерьмово, когда у подростка нет дома или он сам не считает свой дом домом... Другие родственники где?


 Я не пойду ни к кому.

----------


## Pandora

Вот что мне прислал её папашка


> Ну нихера, ещё один защитник малолетних проституток! Чем это она Вас обольстила? Вы же вроде женского пола.

----------


## Melissa

А папашка ли это?

----------


## Romans

При чём я здесь?

----------


## Dropped-C

> Здравствуйте. Пишу... Сама особо не понимаю, зачем, но... Мешает что-то опять то всё заканчивать. А что, если опять спасут? А что, если я не успею? Опять начнуться издевательства... С новой силой... Не могу больше. Захотелось хоть с кем-то поговорить. Вот и брожу по просторам интернета. В жизни-то помощи нет... И не будет...


 Если на самом деле захочешь покончить с жизнью, а не сыграть на публику, то никто тебя не спасет.

----------


## svastika

Хорошо, если речь идет о таком тотальном насилии, почему он не подойдет и не отберет у дочурки телефон для начала.... он может это сделать и не являясь насильником, а просто на правах отца, в том случае, если она на него поклеп тут возводит, а не демагогию с нами разводить... вся ситуация, как было отмечено кем-то выше, действительно троллингом попахивает: папа-носильник-садист висит на суицид-форуме, где доказывает анонимным суицидникам, что дочь у него псих и врунья, а она тем временем вопит, что он ее сейчас бить начнет, но в ментовку не позвонит ни в коем случае, а мама, наверное, телик тем временем смотрит...

----------


## trypo

санта-барбара , начало.

----------

